# Claudia Kleinert oder Maxi Biewer



## legfreund (31 Aug. 2017)

Claudia Kleinert spät am Abend oder Maxi Biewer früh am Morgen?


----------



## magsie (31 Aug. 2017)

Am besten den ganzen Tag Maxi...


----------



## hsvbaer (31 Aug. 2017)

Ich würde sie beide nehmen,Egal ob Früh oder Abends.


----------



## Max100 (31 Aug. 2017)

In jedem Falle Maxi!


----------



## Ducki (31 Aug. 2017)

Maxi natürlich!!!! auch wenn ich ihr nie bei der Wettervorhersage folgen kann...woran das wohl liegen könnte...???


----------



## Emil Müller (21 Dez. 2017)

Claudia oder Maxi? Dann nehme ich Christa! Oder Anneke. Stephanie nicht zu vergessen. Susanne L wäre auch cool. Susanne S ebenfalls. Wäre doch das Wetter genauso schön wie die Wetterfeen im TV


----------



## weazel32 (21 Dez. 2017)

Beide sind sehenswert


----------



## magsie (21 Dez. 2017)

RonJohnson schrieb:


> Beide sind sehenswert



Auf jeden Fall. Bei Claudi ist der Vorteil daß sie schon öfter einen schönen Tittenschlitz zum besten gegeben hat im Gegensatz zu Maxi wo das eher rar ist...


----------



## angelika (21 Dez. 2017)

Maxi Tag und Nacht :WOW::WOW::WOW::thx:


----------



## cool2280 (6 Jan. 2018)

wäre dann für claudia


----------



## cool2280 (6 Jan. 2018)

wäre dann für die sexy claudia:thumbup:


----------



## lappi (20 Jan. 2018)

Maxi Biewer


----------



## nafets65 (1 Sep. 2019)

Claudia Kleiner immer wieder eine Sünde wert


----------



## Gaggy (3 Sep. 2019)

Ich gönn mir beide!!


----------



## Wutbürger (3 Sep. 2019)

Alle beide und dazu noch Maira Rothe.:WOW:


----------



## Nylonalex786 (27 Sep. 2021)

Beide sind sehr attraktiv. Aber Claudia in schwarzen Nylons ist nicht zu toppen.


----------



## haller (21 Aug. 2022)

Claudia


----------



## foccotorte (26 Aug. 2022)

Maxi Biewer


----------



## Chris1978 (2 Sep. 2022)

Für mich persönlich steht da die Entscheidung mit Lichtjahren Vorsprung klar fest:

Nylonlady Maxi Biewer - Sie hat Ausstrahlung, Charme, ist bekannterweise immer für nen "Lacher" zu haben...

Das Sie dann auch noch ein Faible / Fetisch für Nylons hat und diese Vorliebe auch nicht hinter dem Berg hält sondern ziemlich offen damit umgeht macht Sie aus meiner Sicht zu einer Frau die von vielen vielen Männern angehimmelt wird. Wen der Playboy bei Ihr nicht zumindest angefragt hat, dann haben die dortigen Entscheidungsträger keine Ahnung von purer Erotik die Maxi ausstrahlen tut.


----------

